
Social Network Analysis in R - Anon84
http://www.drewconway.com/zia/?p=1221
======
mahmud
Ok boys and girls; dish, share your favorite publications, links, papers, and
sites on social network analysis. Assume knowledge of graph theory (and by
knowledge I mean familiarity; most of us should be able to pick a non-
specialist text on the subject and spit out code, right? :-)

